# Topics > Toys >  Nintendo Labo, interactive build-and-play experiences, Nintendo Co., Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Nintendo Co., Ltd.

labo.nintendo.com

----------


## Airicist

First look at Nintendo Labo

Published on Jan 17, 2018




> Get ready to Make, Play and Discover with Nintendo Labo! Nintendo Labo is a new line of interactive build-and-play experiences that combine DIY creations with the magic of Nintendo Switch. Available on April 20, 2018!

----------


## Airicist

Nintendo Labo: hands-on

Published on Feb 1, 2018




> We went hands-on with 4 of the different cardboard constructs for Nintendo Labo: the house, the robot, the piano, and the bike.

----------


## Airicist

Nintendo Labo hands-on

Published on Feb 1, 2018




> We take the Nintendo Switch's innovative new cardboard kit for a spin.


"I spent the morning playing with the Nintendo Labo"

by Brian Heater 
February 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Nintendo Labo hands-on

Published on Feb 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Nintendo Labo won me and my kid over

Published on Feb 2, 2018




> Our first play test had us building RC cars and fishing poles, playing with giant robot suits and lots more. Here are our impressions so far.

----------


## Airicist

Nintendo Labo hands-on: how these cardboard add-ons work

Published on Feb 3, 2018




> Nintendo Labo is the newest accessory kit for the Switch, which involves building your own cardboard Toy-Cons to play a variety of mini-games. It uses an ingenious combination of infrared cameras and IR sensing stickers to open up a world of possibilities using the versatility of cardboard. We got to build our own Toy-Cons to get a closer look at the tech behind it all.

----------


## Airicist

Nintendo Labo - Hands on preview

Published on Feb 3, 2018




> With Nintendo Labo, an educational platform for Switch that lets you make controllers and interactive toys out of cardboard, anyone, even a child, can experience the magic of bringing technology
> to life.

----------

